# Better Knots



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been doing this lately on knots where you have to cinch down a loop, like the uni-knot. As you know, when you go to cinch down the loop, the loop often twists back over the main line and you end up with a ball instead of a neat cylindrical knot as it is supposed to be. Now when I put the knot in my mouth to lubricate it, I put my tongue through the loop. When I pull the main line to cinch it down, the loop just continues to slide to the tip of my tongue until it pops over the end as it get smaller. Works like a charm.


----------



## Trophy-Minnow (Aug 7, 2011)

untill your tongue becomes part of the knot...


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thenth heh be thalkinth thike thith


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

would want to try it with a crank bait .


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Photog said:


> Thenth heh be thalkinth thike thith


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

could this be where the old saying tongue twister came from,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Kinging (Jan 15, 2012)

Probabley..lol


----------



## grizzly adams12 (Aug 23, 2010)

walleyejigger said:


> would want to try it with a crank bait .


I've done that, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Now I got iced tea running out my nose and all over the puter screen.


----------



## Cohoslayer (Feb 15, 2012)

Palmor or Trilene knot works for me. That's all we use.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the Palomar. Thats my fave.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the double clinch knot personally or is it cinch haha idk, I just know it works


----------

